# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  ***Anavar only cycle DUPA95***

## dupa95

My stats 39 yrs. liftin for 11years. I am 5'7" 190 lb and about 12% body fat. I have 3 sd cycles under my belt. I will be running the anavar 50 mg for 6 weeks. I am taking milk thisle and ryr and CoQ10 as well. My diet is 3000 to 4000 cal 200 225 ish protein about 2 gallons water daily. I will just be posting the highlights. Also was thinking about wks.5 and 6 going to 75 mg I would like some help with that one. And lastly I train 5 days a week takin wensday and saturday off. Any Questions just ask :Wink/Grin:

----------


## number twelve

good luck bro keep us updated

----------


## maxiimus

actually interested in trying a similar cycle, so will be good to see ur results, did you think that 50 mg will be enough?? as i have read to run between 60-80mg a day to really get results  :Wink:

----------


## ecto9

That's great bro. I just started a var only cycle a few days ago. See about posting some pix up. Keep us posted.

----------


## dupa95

Ya I will post pics soon be for I swell up. Also I forgot to post my goals. I want a to gain 5-10 more pound sof muscle and lean up a little more around the abs .

----------


## dupa95

> actually interested in trying a similar cycle, so will be good to see ur results, did you think that 50 mg will be enough?? as i have read to run between 60-80mg a day to really get results


I may bump up to 75 mg week 5-6 not sure unless I get some advisement on this.

----------


## getfit28

I've alwasy wanted to try this before I started injecting but people would tell me that it's not good so I just started injecting,,, keep us posted bro,

----------


## dupa95

Wow Day 4 and this s$(t is on. WOW I was careful tonight seeing that this is my first trip to the dark side. I squated 335X1 to night. I will do more as I see what I can and can't do. But I did want to see If I could break my old record of 315x1. Did bb curls 90x6 db curls 45x10. Pumps are great this is guna be a great 6 weeks.

----------


## dupa95

Here is one pic be Nice to the old man remember I' m 39. This is day 5

----------


## dupa95

And a back pose

----------


## Army God

Why did you go on a var only cycle opposed to a Tbol only cycle? Just curious...

----------


## dupa95

Want to loose alitte around the abs area.

----------


## ecto9

I'm hoping for the same thing bro. A good diet, program and the var to keep the gains up while trimming the mid section.

----------


## dupa95

Ok day 6 strenth is really good did 80x10 db miltary press wow. time for the 90's next week. I am also up 3 lbs in body weight. Thinkin water weight, but i do not feel bloated. Appetite is good, I'm not sleepin strait through the night.No big deal. But for the first time in a long time no sunday 2 hour nap. I relly feel like I'm 20 again. I also am not at this point gettin any lethargic feeling like on SD.

----------


## Freakyboi

awsome man, looking forward to you results on avar, gonna run it once i get some yeah!

----------


## getfit28

> Ok day 6 strenth is really good did 80x10 db miltary press wow. time for the 90's next week. I am also up 3 lbs in body weight. Thinkin water weight, but i do not feel bloated. Appetite is good, I'm not sleepin strait through the night.No big deal. But for the first time in a long time no sunday 2 hour nap. I relly feel like I'm 20 again. I also am not at this point gettin any lethargic feeling like on SD.


Looking good bro, keep up the good work

----------


## thetank

lookin awesome bro for any age...i think this cycle will have a drastic effect on your physique..looking forward to see your progress bro, good luck with the rest of your cycle.
peace
tank

----------


## number twelve

nice work bro im gonna be following in your footsteps pretty soon lol

----------


## dupa95

Wow thanks for all the suport No dark siders in my gym at all. To day Back and light bicepts. On back excersizes I'm up twenty forty lbs. on all lifts. Apetite good.All around I feel great. Tues will mark my 1st week of this cycle.

----------


## H20Crazy

Keep us posted...will be following this one.

----------


## dupa95

:The Wave:  Ok today marks my first week. Did chest and calfs today. Incline bench 225x3 . Flat bench 245x3 these are just the highlights probaly stick to 8 and 10's for the rest of the cycle. Now for the other stuff.I get pumped up real fast now. I also have that pumped up look all the time. Appetitte is great. Sleeping better as well. I will weight in later this week to see how I'm doing. Bottom line right now I getting numbers i was not before so strength is real good!

----------


## king6

Var is pretty mild, if 50mg/day works for you, then stick with it. For me, my sweet spot was 100mg/day. I had such amazing pumps, strenght gains were good to, but no real size gain to speak of. The pumps are enough to make me run it again though.

----------


## dupa95

guna bump to 75 wks 5-6

----------


## dupa95

:7up:  Ok day 8. Super pumps today like Oh my god Its guna rip out my skin pumps ,and I loverd evry minute of it. Legs and bicept today. Also starting to get that pumped up look all the time. I had not even touched a weight to night and a friends said My arms look jacked already. :7up:

----------


## maxiimus

any update pics matey  :Wink:  sounds like its going well

----------


## dupa95

Update pics about a week.

----------


## ecto9

Looking good bro. Nice back spread. Yeah seems like 50 is working ok for you. I'm gonna bump to 60 soon. I'ts been a week for me and still not feeling a whole lot.

----------


## dupa95

Today did shoulders,tri's, and traps. I was really tired from work. But all you got to do is bite hard and wow there it is strenth like holly poop.Tricept pull downs 120x8. Standing military press 165x8 . Getting a little heart burn from time to time now. tum ta tum tums. No biggie. fell get look great. guna weigh in sunday I let ya all know then.

----------


## dupa95

WOW, today did back and light bicept. Did lat pulldowns 120 x8 previously. Today did 150x 8. Cable rows previously160x8. Today 180x8. feel great can't wait to day test cyp after the first of the year. Guna have a cheat meal to night going out for dinner. Guna have shrimp scampi carb up for chest tomorrow. I also gained a pound as well.so that makes 194.

----------


## manwitplans

Great to hear things are working out for you.
Hands down for the physique man, 39 years old and looking very swole, especially chest, and arms  :Wink: 

Hit it  :Big Grin:

----------


## dupa95

thanks will do

----------


## Blitz777

Sorry if I missed it, but you can you post what PCT you plan on running? I'm interested in var also.

----------


## MMA

interesting cycle. Var isn't even suppressive for some people (in low doses). you may be able to keep most of your test production throughout the cycle.

----------


## maxiimus

sounds like your coming along nice and sweet  :Smilie: 

looking forward to next set of pics

----------


## K.Biz

Ah goodluck bro, i just jumped on the bandwaggon for the Var only cycle. Goodluck and I hope you get some great results  :Smilie:

----------


## dupa95

My boy have not shrunk much at all.I am going to run nolva 40/20 for grins and trib for about three weeks.

----------


## dupa95

Today, did chest and abs DB incline prvoiously 90x8 NOW 100x6 :7up:  prevously 100x8 NOW flat DB 110x6 :7up:  So strenth is real good. feel good eating just fine. Joints where a little sore but I did tack on a lot of weight today.

----------


## dupa95

:7up:  Ok today was the end of the second week,and did it go out with a bang. I did legs and light bicepts. I started my my work out with a rocker of a headache. I started with leg presses and got up to some where over 850. keep in mind that my head was going to explode at this point by the time i got to my last excersize for legs it was gone. Ok i have herd about the heightened sense off well being .Wow It felt great ! I really for the first time felt juice and totaly embraced it and squeezed the shit out of my bicept. I relly wished I had that on my legs but it will come I know it will. To top it all off I look totaly jacked before I even picked up the first weight. :7up:

----------


## dupa95

k today did shoulders tri's & traps Military press did 175x4 up 20 lbs on that lift. most of my lifts I start with my second weight and did for sets on all. I felt like my strenth doubled today was very careful not injur any thing.Just awsome feel real stong. Also no more weight gain yet.

----------


## PEWN

sounds good... but yea be careful not to pull something... but that is good increases....

----------


## dupa95

Ok today did back and light bicept. Guna go back to bicept once a cycle. My bicepts really felt fatigued. the only thing to report of hilights was DB row 120x10. My right shoulder gave me a little crap tonight but it should I went real heavy yesterday. Rest tomorrow back at it sunday :Strong:

----------


## dupa95

Ok today did chest and calfs. Was a little stronger incline bench 225x4 had more but stoped. 245x4 flat bench had more but stoped. I will wait to max bench last week mabe. don't to get hurt inthe middle of the cycle. My body weght has stayed the same. So all in all things are going really well about what my reseach told me.

----------


## dupa95

Ok today legs and bicepts WOW! Did squats in detail free weight no spot with belt and down just past parrle 315x6 Leg press 850+ x10 just kickin total ass today. I thought my strenth had peaked I guess not. To top it all off I'm up one more pound 195 and starting to look a little leaner.

----------


## dupa95

:Happybunch:  Ok to night did shoulders and tri's and traps. I did pretty much what I did last week here I could have donethe 90's for DB militay press but I will wait till the last week to go nuts. The pumps are really get to feel like there going to rip out of my skin :Happybunch:

----------


## ecto9

That's great bro! Glad to hear your cycle is working out so good for ya. Yeah those headaches can be a bitch huh? I was gettin em too so now I've been taking a low dose of asprin in the morning before hittin the gym and it does me fine. Also I heard it thins the blood a little bit too.

----------


## dupa95

Ok tonight very tired, But I stiil made all my lifts from last round just had to dig in a little harder.I did chest and calfes tonight good work out all in all. Hope to post progres pic this week end. So stay tund ed for that

----------


## dupa95

today did legs and bicepts good pumps all around weigh in at 195. A few more days and I' m guna bump my doseage to 75mg. So will see what is what then.

----------


## outofthebox

updated pics? its been a few weeks

----------


## JackBauer

sounds like your makin some good progress bro... post some pics when you can.. wanna see if that anavar is shreddin you up like captain

----------


## dupa95

Today did shoulders tris traps.The big news is that I close griped 225x7  :Happybunch:  .I got a case of the mid cycle blues right now. I got the ownwer of the country club/gym giving me crap about making to much noise. while workin out. But I know that when people see you attaining you goal that get real jealous. I get a lot of looks cuz now I 'm the bigest guy in the gym. Yup I know that's hard to belive but I am. 99% of the people do about 20 min work out and there gone. But I will man up stay motivated and watch jay ronnie and warren work out online vids.

----------


## ecto9

LOL! That's so funny! yeah I workout with an !pod and so i really can't hear my self grunt all the time. I notice ppl at my gym _don't_ grunt out loud too much and when I do I get looks from the others!

----------


## dupa95

Yea i do the ipod thing too.LIGHT WEIGHT!

----------


## dupa95

Ok today back and abs. great work out still tacking on about 5ish to 10 lbs to most lifts. This should keep up seeing that I bump to 75 mg.Hope to hav pics up by the weekend.

----------


## dupa95

Ok tonight did chest and calfs. Nothing real big going on. My elbow joints are a little sore but that's it. I drinking enough water so probaly my body givin me crap cuz of all the new heaver weights.

----------


## dupa95

I did legs and bicept tonight. Still geting stronger 315x8 squat. My elbows still hurt but as allways I man up take the pain and push forward.i really love these pumps as well.

----------


## dupa95

Holy crap DB military press 8x12 Wow getin even stronger. Getin a little vienier. So things are going well weight still 195 and holding. I really think my deit is off too late now to change. I will really study for deit for my test cyp dbol kicker cycle. :0lamo:

----------


## bigjamie

post up some pictures man and share your progress with us

----------


## dupa95

Ok this pic is fro m week 3 #1 weight 190

----------


## dupa95

pic from week 5 today weight 195 Not bad for 39

----------


## dupa95

To day chest and calfs.Nothing great to report Trying at the last minute to dial in my deit. :Chairshot:

----------


## dupa95

Ok did legs and bicept wnet a little lighter more reps for bigger pump 
wow. I love this stuff I weighed in 1 pound lighter tonight. I 'm shure it's jst water. I'LL watch it though in case I did get my deit dialed in.

----------


## dupa95

today did shoulders triceps traps. I am looking a lot veinier? So is the deit better yes has it helped mabe?

----------


## ecto9

Glad to hear it bro. Does diet matter you say? Hell yeah it does! Man I've been noticing a dramatic change in the way I look and i know it has to be a well constructed diet. These guys are right, diet is at least 50% man!

----------


## dupa95

Today did back and abs. Going a little lighter now and higher reps. I start pct weds. guna run tamox 20/20/20 with a little trib.Also cardio twice a week.

----------


## dupa95

Ok today did chest and calfs. Flat bench did 225 x8 no spot and 245x4 no spot. could have done more with spot so still getin stronger with one day to go with this cycle.

----------


## abombing

Great Post! I just got my hands on some VAR myself. I was initially going to run it with test-e and deca but I'm thinking about running it by itself now. Are you glad you ran it solo or would you run a little test if you were to do it again? I may even use andro gel and or trib to keep the test levels up. Thanx for the log.

----------


## dupa95

Icwould run test with It for sure Make dam sure you deit is I check mine was a little off did not get full benifet.

----------


## dupa95

I will start pct tomarrow and give you all a summrey of my cycle thoughts then.

----------


## abombing

I am stoked about this log! I just acquired a bottle of VAR and I am going to run it solo now. I was originally going to run test-e with it but after reading your results I'm not. Did you feel any loss of libido or any other noticeable sides that you did not mention? How long are you going to run tamox for your pct? Thanx again for the log.

----------


## dupa95

I did loose slight libido very slight. Pct will be Tamox 20/20/20.My boys did not shut down at all.

----------


## dupa95

Summary: This was the greatest exsprience I have had yet.I really loved every thing var did for me. Gained 5 pounds Lost a little body fat mabe 2%.I will loose more during pct.I am really dailing in the diet. I did loose slight libido very slight. Also when I bumped to 75mg the first day I felt very lethargic. But I knew the dose was working. So that's good. My joints did hurt from time to time, But they being so dry that is expected. I did not do max lifts. I stayed with muscle building sets and reps. Wich is cool I kept my ego tucked.I wana thank every one who pmed me or posted in my thread and for the help with my source. I would not have come this far with out you people.So thank you all very much. I will post any highlights from my pct as well.

----------


## ecto9

Good going dupa and glad to hear it!

----------


## NightPhantom

Thanks for the log, enjoyed following it. Been doing alot of research on anavar myself.

----------


## abombing

Why did you not run trib all the way through if you had a slight loss of libido?

----------


## dupa95

It was so slight no big deal guna run trib last two weeks of pct.

----------


## dupa95

Pct is going well I'm down to 190. I started the trib today as well.I will be doin cardio twice weekly. I also am keeping all my reps in the 10 range now.I also have reel in my deit much better.

----------


## abombing

I just started my 6 week anavar cycle. I am on day 6 and already noticing great pumps and some new veins poking through. I expect to see good gains despite a number of injuries I am working around right now.

----------


## dupa95

Nice keep up the hard work

----------


## Growingpains

Lookin good man, grab some clen with your PCT and you'll be one shredded 39 year old. Inspiring bro!

----------


## dupa95

Thanks bro next cycle guna shred with clen . Leaving for mexico soon. :7up:

----------


## dupa95

Holy crap I weighed in to night 189. Man I got the deit dialed in.

----------


## dupa95

I weighed in again 188 wow. Took my last does of tamox today as well

----------


## brianfantana

fantastic progress and a great read, i didn't notice much cardio going on and the loss was still very good!

----------


## dupa95

I did cardio during my pct. I loose weight very fast so I held of on the cardio.

----------


## brownie38

can someone pm me on this anavar i have ?

----------


## haskell954

This cycle log just confirmed what I had already planned on doing, Anavar only cycle. I appreciate it, I plan on posting a log when I start my cycle as well.

----------


## dupa95

Glad my posting it helped

----------


## Fixr

Great log man, thanks. I was thinking ov a var cycle in about a month or so and your log is exactly what I was looking for. It was just a bonus that you are 38, cause I am 36 myself. Good job.

----------


## dupa95

Thank you

----------


## MMAfanboy

Did you keep any of your gains from this cycle?

----------


## dupa95

Yes I kept all of them

----------


## MMAfanboy

hmmm.. was it pre made or this powder stuff where you make your own caps people are talking about? I have over 25 posts but my pm wont work.. already complaining about it.. I would like to talk to you off the boards if I could.. did you only do one cycle or have you done more with it? did you like the dose you used or would you have gone higher if you had it to do over again?

----------


## dupa95

No i would stay at 50 for 6 weeks. I used pill form the best ugl at the time.

----------


## MMAfanboy

Thanks dupa! Really appreciate the first hand info.. if I go to the darkside I will probably do a thread like this to inform others of my experience..

----------


## MMAfanboy

what's ryr stand for?

----------


## redp0int

Awesome stuff. As a body weight athlete var really appeals. Ive been researching for a while, just need to take the plunge  :Smilie:

----------


## dupa95

good luck

----------


## steelsy

so a var only cycle with tamo(nolvadex ) for pct is a good enough cycyle?

----------


## vBRAH

What was your PCT regime? I'm thinking of running Var + Tbol for 4-6 weeks  :Big Grin: 
Then again I might consider running it with Clen + Test E but I'll see.

----------

